# What is it and what use??



## cda (Dec 1, 2014)

????????????

View attachment 2106


View attachment 2106


/monthly_2014_12/image.jpg.9a288e9ec6947523ee8c71ea57f622b1.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Dec 1, 2014)

fire or pump  hose "offset coupling"

Directs the hose "to the ground"


----------



## fatboy (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree.............


----------



## Msradell (Dec 1, 2014)

By looking at it I think it's more than just an offset fitting.  With those two "plugs" on opposing sides I'm ordering if somehow it's got double clappers inside?


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 1, 2014)

are the plugs actually sprays, if so for a water curtain in chain of hose


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 2, 2014)

Need to see the other side, bottom, and top views........ otherwise, it is a twisted bit of bronze with one nut on the top and a black wire looking thingy sticking out the bottom....


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2014)

Poster said it is part of a standpipe system

Has not said what part yet


----------



## steveray (Dec 2, 2014)

I am surprised our Colorado guys don't know a bong when they see one by now.....


----------

